

O'Reilly - 50% off on R/Stats/Data Ebooks and Videos - k3dz
http://oreilly.com/data/index.html?imm_mid=07fa97&cmp=em-orm-books-videos-strataconf-celebration-deal

======
tdicola
Wow nice deal--you can also use the code OPC10 to get 3 for the price of 2
too: <http://shop.oreilly.com/category/customer-service/b2g1f.do>

------
alexholehouse
I just got Machine Learning for Hackers, Designing Data Visualizations and
Think Stats for $20 - steal of the month!

~~~
tom_b
Think Stats is available for free under a Creative Commons License:

<http://greenteapress.com/thinkstats/>

